# Electric EG2s' Goggles



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

They are freaking HUUUGE !!! No more peripheral blindness ... 










:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

i love my EG2's, best goggles ever :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking .. how much did you pay yours ...

I dished out 173 with tax for mine, total impulse buy, but when I tried them I had to get em..


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, they are by far the best goggle I've used. I snatched mine up for about $120.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know if i'd say best, as my Feenoms actually fit better, but they are very solid goggles.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I got a big head and have struggled since 97 when I has some spy's to find something that fits me properly.
I paid $160 for mine, also an impulse buy. But I have seen them for $80 at a store that sells last years stuff at a discount.


----------



## eXtreme Burrito (Dec 1, 2010)

150+ sounds like a resort price. I saw them at Mountain High this past christmas for close to that price.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

But in all seriousness I bought my girl a pair of Jamie Anderson EG2.5s and they are sick. They fit my face perfectly and pretty big themselves but I will be checkin out some EG2s this next season. People say the EG2s fit under a Bern Baker helmet but I would need to try it out for myself.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ lol i cracked up at this pic


----------

